# Connect my laptop to a Wifi modem through my mobile



## BhargavJ (Aug 21, 2014)

I have a Toshiba Satellita L 755 laptop, and a Xolo Q800 Android mobile phone. We have a wireless modem in our office, I don't know its make or model no. right now, but I'll check and give it to you tomorrow when I'm at the office. Only a few people know the password since it is not meant to be given to everyone; I'm know the pass, but when I'm sitting in the office in front of everyone using the laptop, they ask me how I'm accessing the internet, and so I have to say that I've turned my mobile into a hotspot and am using my carrier's mobile data.

What I want to do is that my laptop should connect to the mobile and the mobile should connect to the modem, so that if anyone clicks the wireless network icon in the system tray of my laptop, they'll see my mobile's SSID.

Is there any way to do this? Any software I can install on my mobile that can help? If I turn on the mobile hotspot on my mobile, the Wifi turns off (at least, the Wifi icon on the mobile shows inactive status).


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Aug 21, 2014)

Doesn't your notification looks like this ?

*www.digit.in/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=14667&d=1408635446

All you need to do is change the settings from your phone so that they reflect here,

*www.digit.in/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=14668&d=1408636234

I can't use my phone right now but I'm sure you'll find your way around and avoid using a third party software. Else, there are many tethering apps that can do the same for you if you want a quick fix.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 21, 2014)

connect the phone with the laptop using USB cable and enable tethering. then enable wifi on phone. should work.


----------



## BhargavJ (Aug 21, 2014)

I can't see the attachments; I tried many times but all I get is a blank black page with a white dot in the centre. I'm logged in; I tried logging off and logging in again but nothing. Can others see the pics?

As for using the USB cable, I connected the mobile to the cable, turned on the hotspot, and then as soon as I turned on the Wifi in the mobile by clicking on the icon at the top, the hotspot turned off on its own. This is something I've seen numerous times.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 21, 2014)

not the hotspot, use USB tethering.


----------



## BhargavJ (Aug 21, 2014)

I closed the browser and started it again and opened this page; I can see the images now.

   [MENTION=274573]Esoteric Eric[/MENTION]: Yes, the notifications image is how it looks like on my laptop. Also, when I connect my laptop to the mobile's hotspot and click on the properties of that particular Wifi connection, the properties box that opens up looks the same as the second image you've posted, with only the first option selected.

     [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION]: Connected the mobile to the laptop by USB cable, turned on USB tethering on the mobile, turned on Wifi on the mobile, and tried to open google on the laptop after this, but nothing. No site opens, not even any pinging. What am I doing wrong?



Edit: Okay I'm leaving now; will come back tomorrow. If there's an app that I can install on my mobile that would share the connection to the laptop, that would be best.


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Aug 22, 2014)

BhargavJ said:


> I can't see the attachments; I tried many times but all I get is a blank black page with a white dot in the centre. I'm logged in; I tried logging off and logging in again but nothing. Can others see the pics?



Are you able to see this ?

*i.imgur.com/AMgP0DE.png

*i.imgur.com/U2ZwNvG.png

Nevermind your problem is different



BhargavJ said:


> As for using the USB cable, I connected the mobile to the cable, turned on the hotspot, and then as soon as I turned on the Wifi in the mobile by clicking on the icon at the top, the hotspot turned off on its own. This is something I've seen numerous times.



That's true. They do not function simultaneously. I never thought about doing what you are trying to do, but, try tethering. Install all necessary drivers.

And IMHO if all you want is just change the SSID, then do just that. Manually, I mean 

- - - Updated - - -

Tethering generally refers to sharing your Data(3G) connection of your mobile with Laptop/PC/Tablet.

I've yet to find an example where someone has used his mobile as an *ad hoc* WiFi Hotspot. That is more common on PCs than phones. If changing the SSID is all that you require, then you should do so from the Network Sharing Centre. But if you want to share internet connection, _and not the data connection_, *and that too* via mobile, then it is unknown to me.

I think you should just change the network name and be done with it.

*EDIT:* I think I have the solution, or at least somewhat

Get Connectify Dispatch (this is not free so...I think you know what to do )

Now what this does is, that it combines multiple connections from all sources(WiFi, mobile...) and extracts the best of them. This may not sound like anything until you open the _'Applications'_ tab. Here, is the solution.

You will see many applications using the internet connection. That's okay but the thing is, you have the option to select *WHICH* app gets *WHAT* connection.

As you can see below, I have a Photon Plus connection and while I do not have a mobile connection, you will. So all you have to do is click *'Select Load Balancing'* then specify which connection do you want your application to run on.

*www.digit.in/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=14670&d=1408649947

Note: I haven't done this because I never needed to, but you can try and this is all I have on me at the moment

I hope this should fix your problem


----------



## BhargavJ (Aug 22, 2014)

Esoteric Eric said:


> And IMHO if all you want is just change the SSID, then do just that. Manually, I mean



Changing the SSID is not a solution for me. If I do that, everyone will see the different SSID, though they won't have the password. What I want to do is fake it in such a way that everyone sees the office Wifi connection for which they don't have the password, and I use that same connection but through the mobile, and since I'm using it through the mobile, the mobile's SSID will be on display on my laptop, and I can always say I'm using my mobile's data connection.



Esoteric Eric said:


> *EDIT:* I think I have the solution, or at least somewhat
> 
> Get Connectify Dispatch



I'll check out what this software does. I have earlier used Connectify Hotspot on my laptop.



Esoteric Eric said:


> (this is not free so...I think you know what to do )



Yes. Been doing that all my life.  Until BSNL squashed the nighttime unlimited download scheme. 

Thanks for the solution. I'll check and report what happens.


----------



## rj27 (Aug 22, 2014)

Well I have used the usb tethering keeping the mobile wifi on and can confirm it works flawlessly without any tweaking or anything else on the laptop and pc.

It's a nice way to trick people in office as your laptop wifi is off and people think you are tethering your mobile data while it's the wifi routed through mobile.


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Aug 22, 2014)

^But that's not the problem here. Tethering only lets you share the Data connection of your mobile, and _not_ just any network it is connected to. You cannot share multiple connections like you do on PCs AFAIK



BhargavJ said:


> Changing the SSID is not a solution for me. If I do that, everyone will see the different SSID, though they won't have the password. What I want to do is fake it in such a way that everyone sees the office Wifi connection for which they don't have the password, and I use that same connection but through the mobile, and since I'm using it through the mobile, the mobile's SSID will be on display on my laptop, and I can always say I'm using my mobile's data connection.



Okay, so you want to fake your WiFi so that it appears as 3G Data on YOUR laptop.

Why not limit the bandwidth to others ? Or even better, just prioritize it as per your needs. In that way they will believe that WiFi is unreliable and you will make full use of it. That seems like a better solution IMO.

I think what you need to do is hire a good network admin


----------



## rj27 (Aug 22, 2014)

Esoteric Eric said:


> ^But that's not the problem here. Tethering only lets you share the Data connection of your mobile, and _not_ just any network it is connected to. You cannot share multiple connections like you do on PCs AFAIK
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OP's requirement is something by which he can use the wifi without being getting highlighted in the eyes of other colleagues. Of course traffic shaping through a better network gear and a better network admin can be a solution but that's not something he is probably ready for. 

When within the given resources this is  possible then why to go so much unless it's something business critical. He just wants it for downloading movies and stuff.

And I think you misunderstood regarding the USB tethering. By USB tethering a phone not only you can share your 3G data but you can share the wifi network also to which your phone is connected. Yes keep your data off and wifi on and usb tether the phone and it's ready to suck the wifi Internet while others are thinking you are using mobile data.


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Aug 22, 2014)

That's exactly what he tried to do and failed


----------



## BhargavJ (Aug 22, 2014)

What I want to do is:

Modem's Wifi Internet goes to mobile. Then, mobile sends this to laptop. In this way, it appears as if I'm using mobile data from the mobile when actually I'm using the modem's data routed through the mobile to the laptop.

So: Modem > Mobile > Laptop.

Anything else that anyone can suggest? I googled a lot but couldn't really find anything.


----------



## rj27 (Aug 22, 2014)

Must have been some temporary or config issue on laptop since it's a pretty basic feature baked in every android phone.

- - - Updated - - -

Okay, pasting this through my lappy tethered with my mobile S3 using USB tethering. Wifi and Ethernet are off on the lappy and only my mobile is connected to my wifi router.

So the internet is working:  Modem->Phone->Laptop (through a usb cable).

Posting some screenshots for confirmation.

*i.imgur.com/RaIuLiY.png

*i.imgur.com/vcG8XgA.jpg

*i.imgur.com/HVSZ0xG.jpg


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Aug 23, 2014)

Though I don't(need either) have any separate connection at the moment, but the tethering option grays out once I force it to work only on WiFi

As proof, have a look

*www.digit.in/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=14679&d=1408733172

I turned on the Airplane mode to see if it really tethers by _default_, and it doesn't. Some _customisations _are definitely needed to get this to work.


----------



## BhargavJ (Aug 23, 2014)

While what I want to do, connecting the mobile to the modem through Wifi, and then connecting the mobile to the laptop through Wifi, and sharing the modem's internet connection with the laptop in this way might not work, the other method, of connecting the mobile to the modem through Wifi, and then connecting the mobile to the laptop through USB cable, probably works. I tried it right now, but it didn't work; I did activate the USB tether option in Settings on the mobile

Somehow, the images posted as attachments to this forum don't always open on my browser. Right now, when I opened this page, the forum-attached image didn't show since I was not logged in; then, even when I logged in, it didn't display. I closed the browser, then again opened it, and logged in, and yet the attached image doesn't display. This doesn't happen all the time though.


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Aug 24, 2014)

That's okay because currently TDF is giving problems if you head over to the feedback thread. Though I'm not having problems on my desktop version because most of them are encountered on the mobile version, it could be that something is not right over at your end. Still, if you wish I'll re-upload any image via other host. But I don't think you will need it because the screenshots of Samsung Galaxy owner here is more useful to you, as what you are trying to do, works flawlessly at his side.

You cannot run two Wireless network interfaces on Android as it does not allows you to, or the hardware limits that capability. I don't remember where I read it or else I would have pointed you to the source. But what *does* work is the *USB Tethering* method and not the, WiFi Tethering method.

Now, over to your problem. Did you try using the USB cable ? What happens ? Post a screenshot of your settings, both _before_ and _after_ you enable the option.

- - - Updated - - -

Steps remain the same

1. Connect mobile to WiFi(modem)
2. Run a cable between Laptop and mobile
3. Enable *USB* tethering (don't touch the Hotspot)

I'm just guessing tethering is limited to data networks on some devices in which case this may not work. But still, try this, then post your results.


----------



## nancytrip (Sep 14, 2014)

Hey I have this problem also my computer my computer says that it has no wireless


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 14, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> connect the phone with the laptop using USB cable and enable tethering. then enable wifi on phone. should work.



+1 I do this at Office


----------

